# Joshua Tree March 2005 Update



## photogoddess

After our scouting trip this last weekend, we now have a much better idea of the lay of the land. The terrain is just as expected - sandy and rocky with lots of Joshua trees. :LOL: We had the good fortune of having some interesting weather - cloudy and rainy so the lighting literally changed from minute to minute. 

We are in the process of making campsite reservations, planning food and some workshops. We need to know how many are officially coming and a deposit of $20 via Paypal towards the final cost per person. Deposits should to be sent to donate@thephotoforum.com. You can use the link at the bottom of any forum page. Please make sure you put a note in there so we know what its for. If you need to make your deposit another way, please contact Chase via PM. 

If anyone is still unsure about attending, drop me or Chase a PM and let us know the likelyhood of you making it since once we reserve the spaces, we will be hard pressed to get more room considering that this trip falls during Spring Break.

As we get closer to the date, we will be posting sample menus.

Let us know if there is anything that you would like us to cover but here are some suggested workshops 
    Night photos - timed exposures and painting with light 
    Portraits - natural lighting - reflectors and diffuser use 
    Portraits - studio lighting 101 
    Macro 
    Desert landscapes - making harsh lighting & weather work for you. 
    Medium/Large format

And of course, some sample photos of the place. Hopefully Chase and Malachite will add some of their own.


----------



## aggiezach

Beautiful place! I'm still working on my financial status, but I'm almost positive I'll be able to make it! I should know for sure closer to December! 

When are you guys planning on making the reservation, so I can get the donation in if I need to...



Zach


----------



## Corry

I said it would just be me coming, although there is still a ~possiblity~ my bf will come...a small one though.


----------



## Chase

Just a few more Joshua Tree snaps...


----------



## Corry

Awesome, Chase!!! How close were you to that Fox?  And who is that in the middle of the rock?  I CAN'T WAIT TIL JOSHUA TREE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase

Not really sure how close I was, but was shooting with a 300mm. My wife is the one standing in the middle of the rock


----------



## malachite

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awesome, Chase!!! How close were you to that Fox?


Chase is a real live Steve Erwin. Getting into the mix of the wild kingdom and becoming one with the animals. That there coyote finally accepted Chase into the pack, allowing him to get that close   

And my teaser contribution:


----------



## Corry

Malachite!!!  Beautiful!!!!  So, will you be giving the night shoot workshop?  (that second one IS at night, right?)


----------



## Karalee

:shock:

Yeah, Ill be there, someway, somehow :twisted:


----------



## photogoddess

Ok Boys and Girls! The time has come for us to make the reservations and start planning the rest of the trip. If you haven't participated in the poll and sent your deposit, the time to do so is now. If you are still thinking about coming but aren't quite sure yet, please drop me or Chase a quick pm.  It's going to be an awesome trip!!!


----------



## Corry

Done, done, and DONE!


----------



## aggiezach

Geez, I really hope this works out for me! Just trying to confirm that I'll have the money! 


Zach


----------



## Chase

Ok, we now have 3 campsites booked. 

We're going to be living it up in style with _flush toilets and sinks with running water_!!! 

All together, these sites accomodate up to 18 people and it looks like we're fairly close to that limit. If you are interested in going and have not yet informed us, please do so as quickly as possible so we can make sure we don't run out of room!

Chase


----------



## photogoddess

Due to Matt having the first flight arrangements, we kind of set things according to his schedule. We are set to arrive at the campground sometime in the afternoon on Thursay, March the 17th to get our camp spots. We're planning on being out of the campsite sometime late Sunday, March 20th. Depending on flight schedules in and out , we may be arriving at the campground in shifts. Matt's flight arrives at Ontario Airport (San Bernardino, CA) at 1pm on the 17th. His flight home leave Monday morning at 10:45 out of the same airport. Chase and I will be available to pick up anyone flying in but if we could get some of the people to arrive and depart around the same times, it would make things much easier for all. Anyone flying in a needing a ride, please send Chase or I a copy of your itinerary.


----------



## Chase

Ok, I'm going to try to put together a list of who is coming and post it here. Let me know if I need to add you!

*Confirmed *(let me know if I left you out by mistake):

Chase + 1
Photogoddess  + 2 (I think)
Voodoocat + 1
Malachite
Corry + ?
Jeff Canes + ?
Alison &amp; Hobbes
Lumi
Karalee + 1
---------------
15 Total so far

*Hopefuls:*

Aggiezach + 1

---------------
2 Total so far

I'm sure I'm missing a few...let me know!


----------



## Alison

All right all right, my arm hurts from so much twisting and I've clicked the button so go edit that to put Alison and Hobbes as confirmed. 

(Hobbes, quick go vote again and make Chase nervous that he's over the limit).


----------



## Karalee

Me plus one definately. But I cant get the money to you till the 1st of Dec.


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> Ok, we now have 3 campsites booked.
> 
> We're going to be living it up in style with _flush toilets and sinks with running water_!!!
> 
> All together, these sites accomodate up to 18 people and it looks like we're fairly close to that limit. If you are interested in going and have not yet informed us, please do so as quickly as possible so we can make sure we don't run out of room!
> 
> Chase



Ok boys and girls. In the interest of having enough space, I've just reserved a 4th site. It's looking like we're going to have an awesome turn out. Chase and I are planning a second scouting trip on the 12th of December due to the fact that we checked out all the other campsites except the one that we actually reserved. :LOL: We'll keep you up to date and post some more teaser shots when we get them. If you haven't sent your deposit, get it in.


----------



## Luminosity

Add me as a *confirmed* , Chaseypants 

Sent deposit via snail mail last , ummm , Wednesday ( or Thursday , I forget when exactly ) as it was the only way I could do it


----------



## Chase

Awesome, welcome aboard!


----------



## MDowdey

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Add me as a *confirmed* , Chaseypants
> 
> Sent deposit via snail mail last , ummm , Wednesday ( or Thursday , I forget when exactly ) as it was the only way I could do it



 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 


:::whistles with an innocent look on his face:::


md


----------



## Corry

LUMI'S COMING???!!!!  SWEEEEET!


----------



## Jeff Canes

i need to book a flight soon !!


----------



## Chase

Let myself or photogoddess know if you need additional details from us. Dates are set, so that part shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Luminosity

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me as a *confirmed* , Chaseypants
> 
> Sent deposit via snail mail last , ummm , Wednesday ( or Thursday , I forget when exactly ) as it was the only way I could do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:
> 
> 
> :::whistles with an innocent look on his face:::
> 
> 
> md
Click to expand...



The tune doesnt sound as innocent though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yep Corry , I might even bring my hot-pink hula hoop with me too !


----------



## steve817

Is it too late to send the deposit?


----------



## photogoddess

Nope - send away! The more the merrier!!!


----------



## aggiezach

Could we get an update on all the details.... And do you guys have a set date or number that you're gonna start cutting people off?? Just curious, because I won't know for sure for another week or two and I really wanna go!



Zach


----------



## photogoddess

You've got some time. I just reserved a 4th campsite so there is room for a few more.  We'll be scouting our actual campsite on the 12th so we'll have more details then. If you have any specific questions, just let us know.


----------



## aggiezach

sweet thanks! I'll definately let ya'll know in a week or two! Before Christmas for sure.... 


Zach


----------



## Jeff Canes

What the weather going to be like at Joshua Tree? Dont they have spring skiing in Palm Springs?


----------



## Jeff Canes

I did it, booked a flight and car. I level Fort Lauderdale for Reno on March 14 and return from Ontario on March 23.


----------



## joseph

JT is a great place to rock climb, any rock jocks in the crowd looking perhaps for a second? or a 5.7. leader???? great photo ops.


----------



## Chase

Woooo, we have added Karalee to the confirmed list!

Anyone else interested that hasn't been listed??


----------



## Luminosity

If Kara *dared* say she wasnt comin I woulda gone and dragged her butt there :LOL:

Ok , I'm goin to be bookin my flight in the New Year ... ( probably mid January , I'm waitin on my Canadian work visa :roll: ... )

As of now I'm thinkin I should fly in the night before and stay at a motel right near the airport .... just to make it easier , get over the jet lag in a comfy bed , avoid plane delays etc etc. 
And if Matt and whoever else are gettin a lift to the airport on Monday mornin then I'll probably time my flight to Canada for that mornin also ..... ?


----------



## Karalee

I hafta come now  I said Id be there. Im in the still bookin a ticket group also.


----------



## aggiezach

Ok, So I'm coming to JT officially!


What is the final plan for picking people up at the airport?
I'm looking at tickets that can put my in Ontario CA on the night of the 17th or the morning of the 18th. Which would be better? Also when are we hearding people back to the airport on the 20th?

Zach


----------



## photogoddess

Wonderful! Check your PMs for more info.


----------



## Luminosity

Woo hooo Zach , glad ya comin to JT matey :cheer: ! 

If I fly in on the 16th and stay at a hotel near the airport can I catch a lift with someone back to the campsite on the 17th , then catch a life back to the airport on the date ppl are leavin ( 20th or 21st ) ?


----------



## aggiezach

Oh yeah, wanted to make sure ya'll know that it is me + 1! Jess is coming as well 


Zach


----------



## cmptrdewd

I want to come!
I got my mom and my sister coming too.
Do have to bring like a tent and cooking stove, food, etc. to this or is it provided?

I driving, so where is the camp site?

Where do I pay for this thing? Do my mom and sister pay too even tho there are not going to do the workshops? Maybe they could just help pay for the campsite?

Thx,
Cmptrdewd


----------



## photogoddess

We have reserved 4 camp sites at the Black Rock Campground at the far North West of the park. Deposit is $20. Pay using the paypal button at the bottom of any forum page. Make sure you specify your handle and that the money is for the JT trip deposit. 

You will need to bring camping gear and we will be providing all food and drink. Once we get the final head count and the meals planned out and priced, we will be letting everyone know how much the balance will be. We will be eating well but the cost will be very reasonable. The workshops are free and totally voluntary. Just a bunch of the old veterans around here sharing their knowlege with those wanting to learn.  Any other questions, please let us know.
Tammy


----------



## Jeff Canes

How much film should we bring?


----------



## Chase

Film? What's that?


----------



## Chase

Ok, time to revisit this information...

Here is the current JT info, and we need to get this finalized as soon as we can

The current list I have:
Confirmed (let me know if I left you out by mistake):

      Chase + 1
      MDowdey
      Photogoddess + 1
      Voodoocat + 1
      Malachite
      Corry
      Jeff Canes + ?
      Alison & Hobbes
      Lumi
      Karalee + 1
      Aggiezach + 1
      ---------------
      17 so far, but I need everyone to correct this as soon as possible!


----------



## Luminosity

After naggin at Kara that she has to come I probably am not gonna be able to 
I am not gonna have enough , financial-wise , in time. As it is I'm really pushing it as far as leaving Aus 30th March....
Workin my butt off at two jobs but sometimes things dont always go as planned. I am cursin because I really was excited about JT. I've been holdin out from sayin anything here because I was hoping ( still am lol) that I can still get there somehow.
Anyway , if anything changes so that I *can* come to JT , I'll pm ya Chase.


----------



## hobbes28

Lumi.  I'm not going to say we'll miss you yet.  We gotta keep the hope alive that you can still make it.

If you haven't already bought your tickets to come to JT, come on over to YTF and follow the link from our new affiliate, expedia.com, and help support the forums too.


----------



## Corry

Luminosity said:
			
		

> After naggin at Kara that she has to come I probably am not gonna be able to
> I am not gonna have enough , financial-wise , in time. As it is I'm really pushing it as far as leaving Aus 30th March....
> Workin my butt off at two jobs but sometimes things dont always go as planned. I am cursin because I really was excited about JT. I've been holdin out from sayin anything here because I was hoping ( still am lol) that I can still get there somehow.
> Anyway , if anything changes so that I *can* come to JT , I'll pm ya Chase.



....I know how ya feel.  I'm probably not going to make it now either due to major cutbacks at work.    I'm pretty sad about it..


----------



## photogoddess

Oh girlies! I totally understand but please try to make it. It's really going to be an awesome trip. We are all SO hoping that you will both make it. :hug::


----------



## Jeff Canes

8 days


----------



## photogoddess

OK Kiddies.... Time to plan meals and things. I need a final head count to do so. Anyone that hasn't gotten their deposits in, needs to do so right away. Please PM me by 3/1/05 if you are planning on making it with the details of your arrival.


----------



## voodoocat

Looks like we picked a really good year to visit Joshua Tree!
Wildflower report


----------



## Alison

Where is the "I'm dancing in my seat because I'm so excited about JT" emoticon?


----------



## Corry

Where is the "I'm crying on my keyboard cuz I'm so sad that my damn hours got cut and I can't make it to JT" emoticon?


----------



## terri

Aww....I know you were all pumped to go, Corry....  :hug:: 

I'm glad I didn't commit, cause it's just been crazy here at the new job, and I would only have made things harder on myself.   I had a feeling it would be this way, but....a drag, regardless.   :x  Would have loved to come party with you guys!     

Hope your weather is fabulous, and can't wait to see everyone's pictures!!    :thumbup:


----------



## Alison

:hug:: to Corry and Terri, it won't be the same without you guys


----------



## terri

AlisonS said:
			
		

> :hug:: to Corry and Terri, it won't be the same without you guys


Maybe we could name a day & time and we'll all raise a glass (or whatever) and toast each other long distance!    :thumbup:  I'll sure be thinking of you guys, hoping you're having a blast! 

 :cheers:   And we'll meet up one of these times, I've no doubt.


----------



## Corry

Ya know...my boyfriend and I are coming to the east coast (supposed to be at least) sometime this summer to do a baseball park tour...probably not much of a chance it'll work, but maybe I could somehow meet up with some of you east-coasters!   (like I said..slim chance of it actually working out though  )


----------



## Jeff Canes

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Looks like we picked a really good year to visit Joshua Tree!
> Wildflower report


 
Last week on NPR Day to Day ran a report about the wild flowers at neighboring Death Valley N.P. The whole region is in full bloom now and its sub post to be very unusual at this volume. Hope we are not too last in the season


----------



## aggiezach

ITS GETTING CLOSER!!!! WOOHOO!!

So do we have any information about what we all need to bring as far as supplies are concerned? 

Here is what Jess and I are bringing:
Small Pop Tent
Sleeping Bags
Camera Gear (obviously)
And I guess that is it, we're pretty limited with our luggage, being that we are flying...
Let me know if we need to bring other stuff....

Also when is everyone getting to our destination? 
Jess and I are flying into Ontario on the 16th and are gonna tour around LA, Santa Monica, and the Beach (can't wait to see the pacific!) And we'll be ready to head out on the 17th to JT. What are everyone else's plans? Oh yeah, if you have any suggestions on what we should see on our tour of Southern California, PLEASE let us know! We're clueless here!

Word,
Zach


----------



## Chase

Depends what sorts of things you want to catch. Venice Beach is always an interesting place to visit, lots of interesting characters there (and its close to Santa Monica). Its seem to be fun for out-of-towners to at least run through Hollywood and see just how screwed up it really is! 

Anything specific you're interested in seeing/doing?


----------



## aggiejess

Howdy!

I am so pumped about next week... just wondering about the weather.

I checked weather.com and it said high of 65 low in the 40's... is that pretty typical?  Just wondering how much warm stuff to pack!

Thanks a bunch.

See you soon.

Jess


----------



## voodoocat

The desert this time around you'll want clothes for warm weather during the day and warmer clothes for the evening time.
Don't forget a pancho!


----------



## photogoddess

OK Kiddies.... Final total for food, drinks (including alcohol), campsites, gas and firewood will be $80 per person. Please contact Chase or I about payment. We'd prefer if you just bring cash to JT since Paypal takes a cut. If you've already paid your deposit, please deduct that from the total per person. Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Corry

Ok...since I can't make it..I have a favor..a request...I would really like for someone to get a huge group pic of everyone that makes it to JT.  I was planning on doing it, but well...I can't.  Some individual shots and candids would be awesome too.  I'm willing to pay for the prints and everything.  It would really mean a lot to me.  At the very least..please please please!!! get the group shot!!!!!

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alison

Absolutely, Corry! Aubrey was planning on doing a group photo and I'm sure between the lot of us we'll have at least one tripod and a camera with a self timer :mrgreen:

And Tammy, we'll bring the moola to you on Thursday.


----------



## photogoddess

Just to clarify a bit... I know that a couple of you are planning on getting out there on your own. The amount we added for gas includes Chase having to drive out to get firewood at his Mom's, the gas to get a 32' motorhome and a truck and 25' trailer out there. Between the motorhome and trailer, we will have sleeping quarters for 7 couples, hot showers for all and 2 complete kitchen set ups (stoves and fridges run on lpg). Hope this answers any questions that you might have had. 

Count down to JT!!!


----------



## Corry

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Absolutely, Corry! Aubrey was planning on doing a group photo and I'm sure between the lot of us we'll have at least one tripod and a camera with a self timer :mrgreen:
> 
> And Tammy, we'll bring the moola to you on Thursday.



You sure about that??? I figured it would be a long shot..I mean...a camera, a tripod, AND a self timer?  I mean..it's not like y'all are photographers or anything.


----------



## MDowdey

authentic joshua tree lapdances.....20 bucks...     



     


md


----------



## photogoddess

MDowdey said:
			
		

> authentic joshua tree lapdances.....20 bucks...
> 
> 
> md



From you?


----------



## MDowdey

no..yo momma!!!!



oh dip!!!!! i win!!!!



md


----------



## Chase

If this keeps up, I'm gonna have to regulate when we get to JT. You will respect my authori-tay!


----------



## hobbes28

yes sir! :salute:


----------



## photogoddess

Authority? What in the hell is that? Isn't this going to be the big F'n TPF party in the desert???


----------



## Alison

:er:  Isn't the the _only_ TPF party in the desert? :lmao:


----------



## Chase

I think Voods holds smaller ones on a regular basis


----------



## photogoddess

Chase said:
			
		

> I think Voods holds smaller ones on a regular basis



Exactly!


----------



## ferny

Can I request a group photo of the group in the hot shower?


----------



## photogoddess

ferny said:
			
		

> Can I request a *grope* photo of the group in the hot shower?


----------



## Jeff Canes

ferny said:
			
		

> Can I request a group photo of the group in the hot shower?


 
NO!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey

i guess jeff is taking the shot then :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 



md


----------



## Alison

Works for me, Matt, please pass the soap. Thanks.


----------



## hobbes28

Ummm....that's not the soap, Matt. :shock:


----------



## MDowdey

sorry, it was really slippery... :mrgreen: 



md


----------



## photogoddess

Hey now.... watch where you put those hands! :shock:


----------



## photogoddess

Current weather report....

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=USCA0528


----------



## voodoocat

Looks cooler than first anticipated during the day but warmer at night :scratch:  

Don't forget your pancho's


----------



## aggiezach

Is anyone else bringing and Air Pump for an Air Mattress? Jess and I picked up an air mattress for our tent and it would be nice not to have to pack a pump! Just thought I'd ask! 

Less than 12 hours before we head out to California!!!! SO CLOSE!! 

See you all in a few days!

Zach


----------



## danalec99

I can't wait to see the pics. Have fun guys!   :thumbup:


----------



## photogoddess

WOOHOOOOOOO! Today's the day! :cheers:  :smileys:


----------



## Alison

The day for what? And how did I wake up in California? I think I vaguely remember meeting you last night, Tammy? Who was that tall guy at your house? Hmmm....more sleep required!


----------



## photogoddess

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> The day for what? And how did I wake up in California? I think I vaguely remember meeting you last night, Tammy? Who was that tall guy at your house? Hmmm....more sleep required!



Malachite  

Ya know... I was going to ask you if the sleep deprived zombies standing in my living room last night really were you and Hobbes. :lmao:


----------



## Corry

I was WONDERING how Alison was still posting when she was supposed to be leaving yesterday!!!  ~sigh~  I wish I was with you guys .  Ya'll better be having so much fun right now!!! I mean TONS of fun!!!  I mean so much fun, it should be ILLEAGAL!  And don't forget...big group photos and lots of candids!!!  None of you had better be camera shy, cuz I want pics of you all!!! THAT INCLUDES YOU CHASE!!!


----------



## photogoddess

Malachite is already out there, Chase, Star, A & A and Zach and Jess should be on their way soon and as soon as MD gets here, we're gonna get this party started.  And don't you worry one bit. We're gonna have TONS of fun! :twisted:

Chase is pretty damn dodgy. I have a feeling that we will get lots of pics of him hiding behind Joshua trees and with a camera blocking his face.


----------



## Corry

Whoooo is Star?


----------



## photogoddess

Star = Mrs. Chase


----------



## Corry

Ooooooh!  Ok...heheh...guess I'd never heard her actual name!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I can see them all now, sitting around the campfire toasting marshmallows. Chase will be playing his banjo and they'll all be singing folk songs in three part harmony. Then there will be the clog dancing competition and the 'interesting knots' seminar. What fun.


(I wonder who will be first to get food poisoning? Undercooked marshmallows can be dodgy)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I guess the kids will be back from camp soon. Better get the sheep dip ready - they're bound to have caught cooties.
I do hope they remember to untangle MD from that cactus. Holiday romances never work.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Uh-oh! Looks like they are back. But they must be plum tuckered out - they haven't spammed us to death yet.
It was so peaceful whilst they were away.... wonder where we can send them next?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

They're back and it's still quiet. Could be sunstroke but my money is on hangovers.


----------



## photogoddess

We're back but we still had Matt, Alison and Aubrey to show around So. Cal. We should be back to our regularly scheduled mayhem later today and tomorrow after getting them all off to the airport. :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Yup! They've all got hangovers. Can't find the airport without help is a sure sign ;-)


----------



## photogoddess

Everyone is now dropped off at the airport and headed home.  Hertz, we all got over our big hangovers Saturday morning.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

HAH! I knew it. JT was just an excuse for a knees up.

(We can't go on meeting here in the stock cupboard, PG. The others might get suspicious... But before we sneak out could you just get me some paperclips? They're in the bottom drawer over there...)


----------



## photogoddess

JT was ROCKIN!!!  I can't wait to see everyone's photos. 

Hahaha! You found us out Hertz!  

**Reaches over Hertz's knee, grabs to the right for a handful... of paperclips** 

Here's your paperclips Hertz. You go first out and I'll follow in a few minutes. Wouldn't want anyone to get suspicious.


----------



## Alison

Unmmm, actually Aubrey and Alison are still in So Cal due to 
AmericanWest overbooking our flight and the security line was about a 30 walk to get to the back of the line to then wait. However, it ended with 2 $300 flight coupons and free dinner. Plus, an extra day with Chase (and lunch with Mrs. Chase). But, it's all good, we got a red eye back to Boston that leaves tonight.


----------



## voodoocat

Too bad y'all didn't want to explore the park and see the incredible wildflower display at the east entrance!  :razz:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

photogoddess said:
			
		

> **Reaches over Hertz's knee, grabs to the right for a handful... of paperclips**
> 
> Here's your paperclips Hertz. You go first out and I'll follow in a few minutes. Wouldn't want anyone to get suspicious.



You better go first. I'm having palpitations and my knees have gone weak.

(Why oh why oh why do I still get so aroused by paperclips? My shrink said I was cured....)


----------



## MDowdey

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Too bad y'all didn't want to explore the park and see the incredible wildflower display at the east entrance!  :razz:




chad...where have all the wildflowers gone????      




at least me and you will always have our little jaunts of pulling over on the side of the road for quiet voo and md time :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

md


----------



## voodoocat

> at least me and you will always have our little jaunts of pulling over on the side of the road for quiet voo and md time


Indeed


----------



## Alison

Hmmmm...I might even have a photo of that somewhere :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey

never say it.  


md


----------



## terri

MDowdey said:
			
		

> never say it.
> 
> 
> md


She's probably keeping it for just the right moment, Matt.   :lmao:    

You guys are cracking me up.    I SO wish I could have been there with you!   Glad it turned out to be so great.


----------



## aggiejess

Howdy-

Thought you guys might want to see my pictures from California.  Nothing too fancy... I haven't developed my film yet, these are just from my digital camera.

http://www.aboutjess.com/gallery/ 

Happy Easter.


----------



## Alison

Great photos! You've got a natural eye for photography. It was great to meet you both!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Jess, I found myself in one of your shots. You got some nice pics.


----------



## Chase

Great shots, Jess!


----------

